# 300 Weatherby Mag.



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

While down in Texas my uncle talked me into a 300 Weatherby mag as my next gun (VANGUARD STAINLESS). I have a 270 and love it for deer, looking for an exclusive elk gun. Unless someone can talk me out of it that will be my birthday present come May. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Now why would you want anyone to talk you out of a new gun. The 300 Weatherby is a true classic. With a bullet that will hold up to high velocities, your Weatherby will make a fine elk rifle. Your 270 will do just as well, but if you want a new rifle, use any excuse to buy one.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

> Unless someone can talk me out of it that will be my birthday present come May. Thanks for any info.


Talk you out of it? Wouldn't think of it. Enjoy!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

you sure you don't want a 30-378 Weatherby Mag?!?!


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I wouldn't talk you out of it, but maybe offer another alternative to look at. If you are a reloader it doesn't matter as much, but if you buy factory ammo there is more of a selection available with the .300 Winchester Magnum. It can be a little cheaper too. There are more ammo manufacturers loading Weatherby these days though, especially the .300. Hornady loads .300 Wby now and it is pretty reasonably priced compared to some of the other stuff. I've seen them for $39 a box. Now, if they would just load the .257...... :roll:



stablebuck said:


> you sure you don't want a 30-378 Weatherby Mag?!?!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Even the brass on that is over $3 per round. Awesome caliber though. :shock:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> you sure you don't want a 30-378 Weatherby Mag?!?!


+1 Can not go wrong with the .300 but I would bump up to the 30-378. That is if you reload so you have a chance of affording to shoot the thing once in a while.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Now why would you want anyone to talk you out of a new gun. The 300 Weatherby is a true classic. With a bullet that will hold up to high velocities, your Weatherby will make a fine elk rifle. Your 270 will do just as well, but if you want a new rifle, use any excuse to buy one.


I have confidence in my 270, however, the place the place that I have been hunting, there is a chance I might have to make a 400-450 yard shot on an elk, I would feel better with a little bigger gun. One of the guys that I hunted down in Texas with actually had a 30-378, but like it was mentioned it is a very expensive gun to purchase, and to get ammunition for. I do reload my own ammo.

Can I reload regular 30 caliber bullets (I like the 30 caliber Nolser Accubond) into the 300 Weatherby brass and shoot away? I guess I just assumed I could since it was a 30 caliber.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes you can. I have had great luck with the Barnes X bullets in my 300 Win. I have used the original X bullets, the blue coated ones, and now I am shooting the TSX. I really like the 165 grain bullets. They should do great on an elk at 400-450 yards as long as you hit them well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey guns and flies when I think new gun I think 300 ultra mag, close to the 30-378 as far as speed but better on price( weatherby is over rated ) :roll:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

predatory said:



> Hey guns and flies when I think new gun I think 300 ultra mag, close to the 30-378 as far as speed but better on price( weatherby is over rated ) :roll:


I looked long and hard at the 300 ultra mag, was even thinking about buying one until I looked at some recoil charts. As far as recoil, the jump from a 300 Weatherby to the 300 Ultra is the same as the jump from the 270 Winchester to the 300 Weatherby, to me that is a significant jump. The ballistics are pretty amazing on that Ultra so I hear you. I hope to practice at the range enough that hopefully my skills will more than make up for the decrease in trajectory.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

nah! you want a .338-378 Weatherby Mag. 250gr bullet only 47 inches of drop at 600yrds ...You cant go wrong with a Weatherby! or maybe go with a 7.21mm Lazzeroni Firebird 140 gr bullet 29 inches of drop at 600 yards....no Winchester can do that or Remington ultra Mag.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The 300 Weatherby Mag in a Mark V, is just like most Texans: loud, flashy, overdone and obnoxious. Of course Texans are now going to the .30-378 WBY for more of the above. What can you expect from a state whose people are known for putting steer horns on the hood of their Cadillacs? :lol:

But seriously - I think the .300 WBY is about all the rifle you would want. Gunwriter John Barsness has this to say about it:


> TODAY, ROY WEATHERBY'S wonder-.30 is an also-ran among .300 magnums. The .300 Winchester Magnum still outsells any other big .30, and the .300 WSM is considered by many the most accurate. The .300 Weatherby isn't even the most powerful or popular .300 magnum in Weatherby rifles, both honors going to the .30-.378.
> 
> Everything considered, however, the .300 Weatherby just might be the best of all the .300 magnums. It's about as much cartridge as most of us can shoot accurately, and unlike many recent .300's fits and feeds neatly in almost any modern "long" bolt action. Factory ammunition can be purchased just about anywhere centerfire ammo can be found, and is generally very accurate and more powerful than any other commercial .30 except the .30-378.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Guns & flies it's all about the muzzle brake on the big mag's reduces recoil by 45 to 50%


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Or buy a Sims Limbsaver Recoil pad and save a good chunk of change, And buy more of Weatherby's Fine Ammunition and still have enought left for Dies and a #04 shell holder!


----------

